
The Real Amount of Energy Used to Power the Internet - gotofritz
http://www.electronicsilentspring.com/real-amount-energy-power-internet/
======
ttul
Sure, computers use a lot of energy. But a few considerations are worth
pointing out:

1\. They do useful calculations, which make all sorts of other things far more
energy efficient.

2\. Data centers are constantly improving their energy efficiency.

3\. Programmers are making greater use of virtualization techniques including
containerization to improve utilization efficiency.

